# Full groom this time!



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

ooohhhhhhh, pretty! awesome youkeep so much hair. do you show? or you a hair-junkie like me? except i dont own a Spoo yet...I wish i could get white, does the instant dirty, curly look drive you crazy? I am opting for black or silver cause I do agility in manure filled arenas, and i dont want to have all the staining or constant filthy look. sooo jealous. my hand hurts just looking at her.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Will you come live with me?


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Haha, Hoolie has a long way to go to get to this point:dazed: Im going to get there though!!! She looks beautiful :adore:


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Paris you look amazing! Stay pretty for your obedience competition this weekend! My hat’s off to you FD. I wish I had half those scissoring skills. I’ve been tinkering with Mia’s bum for 2 days now.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh man, do I ever wish you'd make a video. Seriously, fabulous job! I need to pick your brain, on how to transition the jacket around the band area. I don't know any of the technical do's and don'ts. And the butt, how do you get those checks so nice and tight? Because I'd like to do mine. I WISH! Tee hee! Seriously though, not sure how to scissor that tight butt and smooth transition into the leg. 
If your ever bored, a grooming video showing your awesome skills would be wonderful!
Paris is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

You could do a Jodi murphey- make a few videos- just on Poodles  just for us. I"d pay for it. show a few of the different fun cuts (this german, modern, proper show puppy clip  )


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Duuuude, you totally need to spray her up some day, I'm dying to see how a huge topknot would look on her! She was starting to look like a wooly beast! Rofl, beautiful work.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Love it - I am getting inspired to try a similar look on Poppy, so I would love to see a video of hints - or even a slide show! I have a feeling my scissoring is so choppy I would end up taking her short again trying to get her reasonably smooth and even. Are you ever in the UK, and in need of a poodle to practice on? Only little - wouldn't take long!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Gorgeous as always!!!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

She is simply stunning! Great job.:adore:


----------



## k8rz (Dec 27, 2010)

You continue to blow my mind FD! That's how I want my baby to look! I looooooove the floofyness! I'm with neVar, I would totally be willing to pay to see how you do it!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

As always so pretty  Wish u were closer and could do Jazz once  That would be awesome


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Your grooming is absolutely outstanding! Beautiful work!!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Totally awesome!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

*how old is paris?*

I have been told that "properly coated" poodles as adults are so dense that its next to impossible to get them straight.....and that makes the Scandinavian clip like you did is too hard to do on adults......is this true? how old is paris in this pic?


----------



## Puppyquicker (Jan 10, 2011)

So.Much.Work. Gorgeous! How long does it take you to do this from start to finish FD?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, thanks everyone! lol! :embarrassed:


ItzaClip; I'm just a hair-junkie! lol! She's not a show dog; she's spayed (was spayed before I ever got her) and not on the full register so had no choice about that anyway!!! lol! And as for the white thing, I don't mind it showing the dirt, cos it also shows the COLOUR I do on her! LMAO!

And your second post about the coat; Paris has a _crappy_ coat! She has an "ok" coat along her spine, but the rest of is is limp and soft and a total sh1te to scissor evenly. It does NOT stand out well on her sides; it flops down even when freshly bathed & fluffed. It's only that there's tons of it that it holds itself out somewhat. lol!

A very good thick coarse coat IS harder to straighten out well, but it's still possible to straighten it, and they can most certainly be put into a scandinavian trim, or any other trim. And in fact they'd look a million times better with an awesome coat! LOL

Paris will be 5 years old in March.



cbrand; will you pay for my flights? LOL

spoowhisperer; LOL at her butt cheeks! I wish I could do MINE toooooo! haha. I don't really have an answer for how to do it though, I just do it! It's all totally scissored (apart from FFT) and a 5F was used on the inner curve of the very back of her back leg a week ago... But yeah, dunno what I do on the butt, I just scissor in the shape I want it to be. LOL! Not much use, and probably not much use on a video either! HAHA! I'm still working on that transition around the jacket to the butt too, it's not right there (worse on her left side than her right) though I'm closer this time than I have been before!! lol.

fluffyspoos; I was thinking the exact same thing!!! I will have to spray her up sometime... it'll look weird though cos of the way I've scissored it, but could be fun anyway... haha

fjm; see 'cbrand' above. LOL!

WonderPup; ditto to what I said to fjm & cbrand! 

Puppyquicker; this time it took me 2.5 hours from start to finish, including a bath & dry. BUT I had scissored her butt a week ago so it only needed minor tweaking and her legs finished on the back end. I also didn't get her finished quite as well as I would like, but I'd had enough and her leg was getting sore standing for so long [despite the odd break] so we left it as it was.  I could easily spend another hour on the groom!



And thank you to everyone for the kind comments!  I'm gonna post another thread about how we went in obedience, so go look for that in a wee bit when I get it posted!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Btw ;D your orange mat reflects onto her legs and makes it look like she had red clay stains on them!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah sure, just let me take back the Sh*t load of crap I just bought for Nicholas' birthday party and I'll buy you a ticket. Oh even better daddy's little tax deduction (yeah, yeah I'm one of THOSE parents haha) has us getting a HUGE refund this year. Maybe I'll bank some of that and bring ya over. Hummmm how does April or late May sound?? Saleen's coat should be recovered somewhat from my recent doodling and Jazz with have a boatload of hair. Hahaha maybe I won't bother to fix Saleen's groom (still haven't gotten around to that) and just have extra hair for you on her front half. 

Saleen has a coat like Paris :/ I hate that. Her's probably isn't quite as dense though. I wish it was!!! On the other hand, I hate blow drying her lately so maybe I am glad it isn't since it probably dries faster.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

in your opinion is her coat easier to keep brushed out and just not as nice to scissor? the boy pup i am interested in is confirmed silver which makes me happy so i can at least add some color, and his face will show. This will be my first spoo and none of my spoo grooming clients will let me keep hair on them, they are all pet lines, werent started on grooming properly or nicely and farm or mens dogs ..."keep him short"...bah! so i am excited to actually be able to keep coat on a poodle but worried that i will suck at it.


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Beautiful, How long did the whole process take??


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha yes. I HATE those orange mats! Ugh. They're glued on too! :/

Wonderpup; sounds good! hahahahaha!

ItzaClip; no, it's an ass to brush and keep maintained (knots up like heck on the soft linty stuff... which is nearly all of her except her spine!) and it's also an ass to scissor. All in all it's a crappy coat. But it's all I've got, so I'm happy with it!!! Hard coats don't mat as much as well as being better to scissor. Silvers generally have either totally crap coats, or amazingly hard ones... Hopefully with nice background behind yours then you'll have a steelo-style coat!!!  And that's the reason *I* wanted my own poodle too; I was BOOOORRRREEEED with the grooming I had to do, I had nothing to really challenge my grooming skills!

Macker, I replied to that in my last post, but it was 2.5 hours including the bath & dry.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

FD has that right about the coats for sure. *Raises hand* I am a member of the Crappy Silver Coat Club  The poodle that made me falling in LOVE with scissoring and poodles in general was a lovely silver girl who had the mast fantastic (pain in the ass to blow dry and brush through) dense coat EVER.  I really miss grooming her, that's what happens when ya move though I guess


----------

